# Emailing and Registration issues - FIXED



## Jae

All,

The email server was rejecting connections from the TT Forum server. This has now been fixed.

BR

Jae


----------



## goneawol

Thanks Jae


----------



## John-H

Good I've started to get emails through this morning. I didn't have any yesterday - perhaps the server was catching up?


----------



## poor1

I am unable to to PM or post a wanted or for sale notice and can see no way of contacting a moderator to ask why.


----------



## goneawol

Not available to newbees, unless you join TTOC.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=255845&p=2195336&hilit=rules#p2195336


----------



## avyi

Hello, I registered on the 9th January and was too not receiving the activation email. 
It advises the user to notify a board admin, but without being logged on there is just no way to do this. You cannot PM, create or reply to a thread, there's no moderators' emails anywhere and you can't even look into mods/admins profile pages. 
I resorted to posting a comment on the TT forum facebook page but received no reply.

Luckily I received an email today "reminding" me that my account was still inactive and to follow a link to active it. (which I have now done obviously)


----------



## poor1

Paid subs today and still not able to buy, sell or PM


----------



## Wallsendmag

poor1 said:


> Paid subs today and still not able to buy, sell or PM


Sorry but you haven't paid subs to this forum , if you follow the instructions in your TTOC welcome email all will become clear . Please allow more than twenty minutes for us to process your order. The TTOC and the TTF work closely together but for all those that don't already know we are not the same thing. We are a not for profit car club run by volunteers al of who have a full time job .The forum isn't.


----------



## John-H

Just to expand a little on what Andrew said if you didn't know already: The restriction for newbies not being able to PM until they have established themselves, or joined the TTOC and thereby provided identification by a payment trail, was to make it dificult for anonymous fraudsters to be able to conduct frauds by PM which was becoming a problem.

The TTOC and TT Forum have separate systems, and it's a manual process to edit a members profile, so it can take a little time for us to pass on the request, sort it out and set you up. At least, even without PM access, you can post if there's a problem and hopefully someone will spot it and sort it - as I've just done.

With the mail server going off line for a few days in particular it has highlighted the problem of how does someone who can't post contact forum administration to let them know they haven't received the activation email to activate their account. Some people have got round this through emailing the TTOC or getting a friend to send a PM. Ideally there should be a forum contact email but the problem here is that it will likely get flooded with all sorts of spam or other requests. I'm wondering if it would be possible to set something up specifically to help this situation that can be accessed by all admin. I'll see what we can do.


----------



## poor1

Have I been conned?. I paid £15.00 by PayPal to ttoc.co.uk today and you are saying that no subscription has been received. I don't understand - I paid the subscription because you informed me that I would have access to your forum without being regarded as a Newbe.


----------



## Nem

poor1 said:


> Have I been conned?. I paid £15.00 by PayPal to ttoc.co.uk today and you are saying that no subscription has been received. I don't understand - I paid the subscription because you informed me that I would have access to your forum without being regarded as a Newbe.


No 

What you need to understand is that the Club (The TT Owners Club / http://www.ttoc.co.uk) does not own or run this forum. The Club does work closely with the forum owner which is why the TTOC has a prominence on here, and also why we have arranged that our Club Members get certain privileges including the advance access to the for sale section and private message functions.

But, as the Club and forum are actually separate it's not an automatic process from when you purchase your Club membership from http://www.ttoc.co.uk to us adding you to the TTOC group - and therefore gaining your extra access on the forum http://www.********.co.uk

Nick


----------



## Big yaf

FOR THE ATTENTION OD ANY ADMINS !!!

IVE PIAD FOR MY WEB MEMBERSHIP £15 AND I STILL CANT PM ETC AND I WAS WONDERING IF YOU CAN HELP ME WITH WHAT TO DO NEXT PLEASE THANKYOU


----------



## Nem

Big yaf said:


> FOR THE ATTENTION OD ANY ADMINS !!!
> 
> IVE PIAD FOR MY WEB MEMBERSHIP £15 AND I STILL CANT PM ETC AND I WAS WONDERING IF YOU CAN HELP ME WITH WHAT TO DO NEXT PLEASE THANKYOU


I'll quote to you what I put in the post *directly above* yours:



> But, as the Club and forum are actually separate it's not an automatic process from when you purchase your Club membership from http://www.ttoc.co.uk to us adding you to the TTOC group


I can't speak for Andrew, our Membership Secretary, but personally at 12:56am last night when you purchased your membership online I was asleep. Your order has to be processed to allocate you a membership number, you then have to follow the instructions in the email you will be sent regarding adding your membership signature to your forum account. Only after that has happened can we then tie your club membership to your forum account to give you the extra access.

Everyone, if we can please read the information available and appreciate the club committee are only human.

Nick


----------



## slowtomo

I joined the TTOC as a web member last November and followed the instructions but still can't PM. I e mailed [email protected] in December (as per letter in joining pack 'if there are any issues' ) but it's made no difference. If anyone else has any ideas what I should do next I would appreciate it.


----------



## T3RBO

Back on topic...

My e mail notifications are coming through about 7-10 hours late


----------



## slowtomo

My issue now fixed. Thanks Wallsendmag. To stay on topic, I was notified by e mail which came through straight away.


----------



## neilc

Hi all , I have been unable to log into the TTOC website admin since I have joined. Not sure whether e-mails would go there or to my forum PM service ?

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Arctic Fox

Hi Guys, can someone please help me? My son has tried joining the TTF, but hasn't yet received an activation email. Sorry if I'm being dumb and have missed something already in this thread :? 
His username is C6PYM and email pimmca @ aol.com.
Thnx loads


----------



## John-H

Tell him to look at his email which I sent him. Tell him to check his spam and also internet protection software is up to date. I've manually activated his account for him


----------



## Arctic Fox

Thnx everso John. Appreciated  
Dawn


----------

